# Coyotes



## Ground Pounder (Jan 27, 2010)

Any one killed any coyotes lately? we have hunted them for two years and have only called in one....we missed   just wondering if any one has killed any lately a push in the right direction wouldnt hurt either..... (not looking for a favorite spot just a basic area)


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Kelton, Promontory Point, Lakeside, Wasatch front, Tooele, Antelope island(suppressed is great :O•-: ), west side of UL, Scipio, Randolph, Foothill boulvd., Dugway, SW desert.
There are coyotes from one corner of this state to the other. 
Seriously though, your best bet is to fill up a tank of gas and head west. Get as far away from easy road hunting as you can get and you might see one. I saw dozens of fresh tracks in Grantsville today but hide nor hair of a yote.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

This time of year is real hard to call. They get chased hard here in Utah. I spent a week in New Mexico a couple weeks ago hunting coyotes. The hunting there puts Utah to shame.


----------



## Hunter7 (Mar 14, 2009)

Lots of coyotes out east also everybody says go west but I say go east.


----------



## takem (Feb 6, 2010)

Me and my family got a spot that we chase dog's the first time we went out this year we did not see one my dad said he has been going out ther for 30 years and his worst day he got 8 I think ther on the bottom of ther cycle and your going to have to work harder then usual to get them I have not seen many when hunting them this year to ther out ther just keep trying.  and remember you could be at work


----------



## crjeeper (Dec 31, 2009)

This year has been a lot better for me then last year. Been out 4 times and totaled about 13 yotes for the season so far. They are out there for sure. I just got back from Alaska hunting wolf and called in a bunch of coyotes and fox. You'd think they were wolves for how thick their pelts are up there. That's the place for calling and if you're lucky it'll be a wolf pack that comes in.


----------

